

The voices in my head: Eleanor Longden's 'psychic civil war' - alphydan
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2013/aug/08/ted-talk-eleanor-longden-schizophrenia

======
HillRat
This leads me to wonder if there actually might be some value in revisiting
Jaynes' _Origin of Consciousness in the Breakdown of the Bicameral Mind_. I'm
also reminded of a monograph -- can't recall the name -- by a 1970s
psychiatrist that argued for treating schizophrenics through cognitive
therapy, and provided several case studies in support of his or her argument.
It seemed a bit speculative to me when I read it, but this article is pretty
good anecdotal support in favor of that kind of strategy.

------
ChuckFrank
I'm confused, I hear voices in my head all the time, isn't that just called
thinking, or a type of active thinking. Sure they are not at war with each
other like they were with this lady, but I certainly hear my mother's voice
say 'pick up your clothes from the floor' and she's nowhere to be found, or
like right now, I'm hearing 'Okay, enough Hacker News, you've got a meeting to
get to in 30 mins and you are already late.'

They've also said 'I wouldn't do that if I were you,' when I'm about to do
something risky, or even 'Nice job - swish', when I've done something that's a
bit of a trick shot.

Are we talking about louder, more insistent voices, further down the spectrum
of voices in head? I guess my question is --- 'Who doesn't have voices?' and
what's wrong with them?

~~~
ripter
When you are thinking, you know that voice is you. Even when you 'hear' your
mom telling you to clean your room, you know it's _inside_ your head.

When you have schizophrenia, the voices sound like they are _outside_ your
head. Like you are hearing someone standing behind you.

~~~
ChuckFrank
I did not know that.

------
emmab
I hear voices every night as I fall asleep...

